
Twitter and One Time Pad Encrypted Messages - 16s
https://twitter.com/otp9
======
jamesbritt
Interesting. Can't tell form that page what exactly is going on, but it
reminds me of something I did with del.icio.us some years ago with a project
called De.linque.nt

[http://www.artima.com/forums/flat.jsp?forum=123&thread=1...](http://www.artima.com/forums/flat.jsp?forum=123&thread=115451)

~~~
innoncent1
How could you even suggest that rot13 is similar to one time pad encryption?
They could not be more different. One is kindergarten crypto, while the other
is mathematically proven to be unbreakable.

~~~
jamesbritt
_How could you even suggest that rot13 is similar to one time pad encryption?_

That's a really good question, and I'm glad I never did it. My code used rot13
for demo purposes (as explained in my post); actual usage involved a proper
crypto JS lib (as explained in my post).

Some assembly required, though. I left it up to users to decide what crypto
lib they wanted to use.

